# What about this dress??



## niksaki (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey there

would you wear this dress? lol i want to buy it but im not too sure!

NIc


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jun 19, 2007)

Its a very pretty dress and if you have the body go for it.I on the othere hand don't have the body for it, but if I did I would so wear that.But it kinda reminds me of a night gown kinda thing.


----------



## purpleShika (Jun 19, 2007)

wow! I want that! go for it! so sexy..


----------



## mac-whore (Jun 19, 2007)

honestly, probably not. i think the plunge neck with the very high angled cut of the dress is kinda dramatic, especially paired together. i don't really go anywhere where i could imagine wearing that. if u have the body &amp; the right event &amp; you like it, of course.. go for it.


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 19, 2007)

that is a definite crotch shot dress with the diagonal cut so high...


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 19, 2007)

Honestly I don't love the dress. It's a little much for my style but if you like, rock it!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jun 19, 2007)

It's actually a cute dress if you have the certain body to pull it off. I on the other hand don't favor the deep plunge neck...my nips would be peeking out for the world to see! lol, but if your the bold daring type then go for it. Ofc, that's if you don't mind men ogling over you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 19, 2007)

the low neckline AND the high cut is a bit much for my liking, so I'm not a fan, but if you had the body for it, then you could rock it.

Personally, I have massive boobs so if I wore that dress I'd look like a slightly fat prostitute, which isn't a look I'd be desperate to have.


----------



## niksaki (Jun 19, 2007)

LMAO thanks for the opinions people! had a think about and ...maybe not...lol but then MAYBE!


----------



## semantje (Jun 19, 2007)

i think i like it, but you do need a very in shape body, i couldnt wear it


----------



## Karren (Jun 19, 2007)

Cute but looks like something you wear on Dancing with the Stars....

Karren


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 19, 2007)

Nope. Never.

Too hoochy and outdated for my taste.


----------



## katnahat (Jun 19, 2007)

No. This is a terrible dress.


----------



## monniej (Jun 19, 2007)

not really my style, but hot!


----------



## sara cassandra (Jun 19, 2007)

Yawnnn!

I think it is okay for party?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 19, 2007)

It's a hot dress, but you'd totally be exposing yourself every few seconds! lol.


----------



## AprilRayne (Jun 19, 2007)

Oh no, I wouldn't wear it!!


----------



## Bexy (Jun 19, 2007)

Honestly I would not wear that. I think my husband would think I was a little nuts if I strolled out in that to take the kids to Target.


----------



## angellove (Jun 19, 2007)

i love it!


----------



## ivette (Jun 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif not really my style, but hot!


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 20, 2007)

omg Pinksugar, that was hysterical lol "slighty fat prostitute" hahahaha

I think there's too much going on with the dress, your eye doesn't know where to focus, the bust area, the leg, the tummy, it's a bit too busy for my tastes,

But if you have the body for it and you really like it, then go for it!


----------



## Aprill (Jun 20, 2007)

errr, no...cute nightgown!!!!


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 20, 2007)

yeah, the butterfly is little cheese, and i never trust single layer white knits- see-thru factor. and the high back straight across cut with crisscross straps will only bunch.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 20, 2007)

No i wouldn't. I like the top, but i don't like the butterfly, the ruffled hemline, or the asymetrical cut.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jun 20, 2007)

its tiny. id wear it if i was smallll


----------



## sara cassandra (Jun 20, 2007)

I love that dress when I was 20-23 years old.

but... now, in my 25 years old I'm a bit shy to wear them




so, my old dress I

gave it away to my niece!!


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 20, 2007)

I wouldn't wear it because its a little too much exposure and I don't have the body to wear something like that.. I think the design on it makes it kinda of teeny bopperish


----------



## Annia (Jun 20, 2007)

no, no, and no.

This is the pajama line that celebs wear.


----------



## niksaki (Jun 20, 2007)

LOL ha ha i am sooooo laughing! oh sowwy girls i just thought it was cute! maybe not! haha ha ha come to think of it it is a little trashy lol


----------



## jaybe (Jun 20, 2007)

OMG that dress is so revealing! The only way I could possibly wear it is with a little top and jeans underneath. LOL. I have underwear that covers more!! I guess if your really slim and you don't mind flashing your bits and pieces you could carry it off. But no I definitely wouldn't wear it!!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jun 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif errr, no...cute nightgown!!!! yep, it'd be great to surprisingly greet your so at the door.


----------



## mariefrancesca (Jun 20, 2007)

u need to have limited moves if ever you'll wear the dress... hahaha... its too flashy!


----------



## kakoy (Jun 23, 2007)

cute...but too little fabric for my taste.


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 23, 2007)

It's a bit daring for me, but if you like it, buy it!


----------



## Jesskaa (Jun 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mac-whore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif honestly, probably not. i think the plunge neck with the very high angled cut of the dress is kinda dramatic, especially paired together. i don't really go anywhere where i could imagine wearing that. if u have the body &amp; the right event &amp; you like it, of course.. go for it. Agreed.


----------



## girlie2010 (Jun 24, 2007)

no way


----------



## MindySue (Jun 24, 2007)

i do not like it


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 24, 2007)

without the butterfly it aint too bad but its a little too dressy for my liking! maybe for a really important social event!


----------



## UrbanChelsea (Jun 26, 2007)

Well, it depends on what you're planning on wearing that dress with.


----------



## babyangel (Jun 26, 2007)

Its sexy but way too revealing.

*Babyangel*


----------



## Barbette (Jun 26, 2007)

I think it's a horrible dress... unless you're in some over-the-top ice skating American dinner show


----------



## misshilary (Jun 27, 2007)

i don't like it at all

waaaay too low cut and i dont like the butterfly

plus i dont like when dresses go from short to long


----------



## Lissaboo (Jun 27, 2007)

If you have the body for it..I think it would be gorgeous..but not for a stroll down the street..


----------



## Wrennifer (Jun 27, 2007)

I wouldn't suggest it unless you buy two and wear one backwards.


----------



## chibiusa (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't like this dress, but will be ok for hot summer party...


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 27, 2007)

I think its real sexy, if only I had the boobs


----------



## dixiewolf (Jun 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Bexy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Honestly I would not wear that. I think my husband would think I was a little nuts if I strolled out in that to take the kids to Target.



Target would probably kick me out if the manager saw me in it, lol.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't know where you could wear this too except in the bedroom!


----------

